# FSW 2014 May Applicants: Lets network here



## deviim15 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi All,

My application was received by CIC on May 20th, 2014. I got the PER Mail on September 8th. Waiting for MR mail.

All May 2014 applicants please share your details here. It will help all of us in understanding when to expect the next set of instructions from CIC.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

*Missed a document*

Hi Guys

My bro missed to send a document.. Is there any way out???
Do we need to courier again to the canadian embassy??? or we can send a seperate courier.. Can anyone guide?

The below mentioned signature is for australia


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

nancyk said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My bro missed to send a document.. Is there any way out???
> Do we need to courier again to the canadian embassy??? or we can send a seperate courier.. Can anyone guide?
> ...


Replied to you on the other thread.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

deviim15 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My application was received by CIC on May 20th, 2014. I got the PER Mail on September 8th. Waiting for MR mail.
> 
> ...


Congrats.....do you have information about your file transfer status ?


----------

